# χρυσή εφεδρεία



## nickel (Jul 9, 2008)

Συνηθισμένο κλισέ:

"χρυσή εφεδρεία" OR "χρυσές εφεδρείες"

«Χρυσή» με τη σημασία του «πολύτιμες», φαντάζομαι.

Ποια είναι η μετάφραση; Από πού προήλθε το κλισέ; Ποια σχέση μπορεί να έχει με το gold reserve / γαλλ. réserves d'or, τα αποθέματα χρυσού;


----------



## Zazula (Jul 10, 2008)

Η αντίστοιχη αγγλική έκφραση εκτιμώ ότι θα είναι _*golden reserve*_.
golden = exceptionally valuable, advantageous, or fine: _a golden opportunity_


----------



## Earion (Dec 27, 2022)

Ωραία πρόκληση να μεταφραστεί στα ελληνικά ο τίτλος της βιογραφίας του Δούκα του Σάσεξ.







Αν κατάλαβα καλά, για το αγγλικό SPARE επιλέξανε το ΡΕΖΕΡΒΑ.
Αλλά εμένα μου φαίνεται ότι χαμηλώνει πολύ το ύφος. Ένας πρίγκιπας δεν είναι "ρεζέρβα", αυτό είναι λεξιλόγιο για μαστοράκια.
Επιπλέον πίσω από το SPARE λανθάνει κι άλλο ένα μήνυμα, το ρήμα spare, μια απεγνωσμένη έκκληση: spare me! Αυτό που δεν του χάρισαν.
Δεν νομίζω πως μπορεί να σωθεί το διπλό παιχνίδι με ένα λογοπαίγνιο στα ελληνικά. Μένουμε δηλαδή με τη πρώτη σημασία.
Σκέφτομαι να προτείνω τη λέξη ΑΝΤΑΛΛΑΚΤΙΚΟ.
Μου φέρνει στο νου το τραγούδι της Ελένης Βιτάλη: 
Είμ' εξάρτημα εγώ της μηχανής σας / κι ο γιος μου τ' ανταλλακτικό.


----------



## nickel (Dec 27, 2022)

Μόλις διαβάσω το βιβλίο [not], θα σου πω τη γνώμη μου.


----------



## cougr (Dec 27, 2022)

Ο τίτλος παραπέμπει επίσης στη φράση
the “heir and the spare”.








Prince Harry and the history of the heir and 'the spare'


What Prince Harry can learn from his predecessors.




theconversation.com


----------



## SBE (Dec 27, 2022)

Δε νομίζω ότι έχει πολλές έννοιες ο τίτλος, ούτε χρειάζεται να ψάχνουμε βαθιά νοήματα. Είναι αυτό που είπε η cougr, ο αναπληρωματικός. Όπως λέμε αναπληρωματική Μις Ελλάς. Το ρεζερβα ακουγεται λίγο άσχετο. Μιλάμε για άνθρωπο, όχι για λάστιχο αυτοκινήτου.


----------



## Earion (Dec 27, 2022)

Ο σωστός τίτλος βέβαια θα ήταν "Μια ζωή δεύτερος", αλλά .....


----------



## cougr (Dec 28, 2022)

Earion said:


> Επιπλέον πίσω από το SPARE λανθάνει κι άλλο ένα μήνυμα, το ρήμα spare, μια απεγνωσμένη έκκληση:





Earion said:


> Ο σωστός τίτλος βέβαια θα ήταν...



"Spare me some change, please?"☺


----------



## Earion (Dec 28, 2022)

cougr said:


> "Spare me some change, please?"☺


Εκεί θα τον καταντήσει η λεγάμενη .....


----------



## skol (Dec 28, 2022)

SBE said:


> Μιλάμε για άνθρωπο, όχι για λάστιχο αυτοκινήτου.


Το spare όμως, όπως και η ρεζέρβα και το ανταλλακτικό (και σε αντίθεση με τον αναπληρωματικό), δεν χρησιμοποιείται πρωτίστως για πράγματα;



Earion said:


> Αλλά εμένα μου φαίνεται ότι χαμηλώνει πολύ το ύφος.


Η ρεζέρβα όμως έχει και μια άλλη σημαντική διαφορά σε σχέση με το ανταλλακτικό που την κάνει ίσως πιο ταιριαστή εδώ: τη ρεζέρβα τη χρησιμοποιείς συνήθως για λίγο και δεν έχει την αίγλη ή την αξία του αρχικού κομματιού ενώ το ανταλλακτικό είναι πάντα καλύτερο από το φθαρμένο κομμάτι που αντικαθιστά -ειδικά αν είναι γνήσιο.
Όσο για το ότι παραπέμπει κυρίως στον εφεδρικό τροχό, ε, και αυτό σιγά-σιγά αλλάζει, τα περισσότερα αυτοκίνητα δίνονται πλέον χωρίς ρεζέρβα


----------



## nickel (Dec 28, 2022)

Εγώ πάντως είχα σκεφτεί την *καβάντζα*, μια και τα τελευταία χρόνια έχει διάδοση η έκφραση «για καβάντζα».


----------



## skol (Dec 28, 2022)

Ναι, στις ερωτικές σχέσεις πρέπει να είναι πιο συχνή η καβάτζα («τον/την είχε για καβάτζα») ενώ στα αθλητικά η ρεζέρβα (ο αναπληρωματικός λέγεται και ρεζέρβα του βασικού).


----------



## SBE (Jan 3, 2023)

skol said:


> Το spare όμως, όπως και η ρεζέρβα και το ανταλλακτικό (και σε αντίθεση με τον αναπληρωματικό), δεν χρησιμοποιείται πρωτίστως για πράγματα;
> 
> 
> Η ρεζέρβα όμως έχει και μια άλλη σημαντική διαφορά σε σχέση με το ανταλλακτικό που την κάνει ίσως πιο ταιριαστή εδώ: τη ρεζέρβα τη χρησιμοποιείς συνήθως για λίγο και δεν έχει την αίγλη ή την αξία του αρχικού κομματιού ενώ το ανταλλακτικό είναι πάντα καλύτερο από το φθαρμένο κομμάτι που αντικαθιστά -ειδικά αν είναι γνήσιο.
> Όσο για το ότι παραπέμπει κυρίως στον εφεδρικό τροχό, ε, και αυτό σιγά-σιγά αλλάζει, τα περισσότερα αυτοκίνητα δίνονται πλέον χωρίς ρεζέρβα


Αναφέρομαι στην ελληνική γλώσσα και όχι στο πώς χρησιμοποιούν οι αγγλόφωνοι τη λέξη.


----------



## nickel (Jan 6, 2023)

Αυτή η μετάφραση κυκλοφόρησε πριν το αγγλικό!


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jan 7, 2023)

«Στη σκιά»; Α, δηλαδή όπως μια ρεζέρβα.


----------



## pontios (Jan 7, 2023)

Ο Π_αραπανίσιος_.


----------



## skol (Jan 7, 2023)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> «Στη σκιά»; Α, δηλαδή όπως μια ρεζέρβα.


 
Το γελάς αλλά η ρεζέρβα μπορεί να δώσει λύσεις. Δες κάποιους τίτλους ταμπλόιντ:
Royals in despare: Χωρίς ρεζέρβα οι γαλαζοαίματοι
Harry goes spare: Πάει για ρεζέρβα ο Χάρης (προφανώς τσαντίστηκε που έπαθε λάστιχο!)


pontios said:


> Ο Π_αραπανίσιος_.


Μήπως να το κάνουμε Π_αραπανίσ*κ*ιος _για να καλύψουμε και την ισπανική προσέγγιση;


----------



## SBE (Jan 7, 2023)

Μια που ασχολούμαστε με το θέμα, μου λένε ότι έχει γραμματικό λάθος η πατισερί (sic). Principem Haroldum.


----------



## Earion (Jan 7, 2023)

Τυπικά ναι. Βέβαια μπορεί να ισχυριστεί κανείς ότι το Princeps William και το Princeps Haroldus είναι επιγραφές σε ονομαστική πάνω από τις μορφές τους, ασύνδετες συντακτικά με την υπόλοιπη επιγραφή. Έχει κι άλλα τέτοια στον αυθεντικό Τάπητα της Μπαγιέ (πατισερί > ταπισερί).


----------



## Earion (Monday at 7:32 PM)

Η εκδότρια Γιούλη Παπαχριστοφίλου, σε συνέντευξή της σε τηλεοπτική εκπομπή, εξήγησε ότι επελέγη η λέξη "ρεζέρβα" γιατί είχε λίγα γράμματα, μόλις δύο παραπάνω από του πρωτότυπου, ώστε να χωράει άνετα στις ίδιες διαστάσεις στο εξώφυλλο.


----------



## skol (Tuesday at 4:36 PM)

Εδώ λέει ότι η φράση "the heir and the spare" είναι σχετικά πρόσφατη και μάλιστα την οφείλουμε σε μια άλλη Αμερικάνα νύφη (που το φυσούσε το δολάριο όμως, όχι όπως η λεγάμενη που τον βάζει να γράφει βιβλία για να τα βγάλει πέρα  ).

While the phenomenon is ancient, the saying "the heir and the spare" is quite recent, first coined in the 19th century.
[...]
Despite its frequent use in discussions of the European aristocracy, according to some accounts, the phrase was actually coined by an American: Consuelo Vanderbilt Balsan. Consuelo married into one of the poshest families imaginable in the U.K. — and quickly got wise to how the aristocracy operates.


----------



## SBE (Friday at 8:05 AM)

Εμένα από το εξώφυλλο μου άρεσε ο Πρίγκιπας Χάρι, Μάτα Χάρι.
Ναι, ξέρω, μεταγραφή ξένων ονομάτων κλπ.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Today at 1:47 AM)

Έπρεπε να το κάνουμε «Πρίγκιπας Ερρίκος», πιο επίσημο.

Ή «Πρίγκηψ»;

Συμβιβαστική λύση: «Ο Χάρι Πότερ και ο Ημίαιμος Πρίγκιψ».


----------

